#  Nachrichten >   Medizin: ?Vibrator? erkennt Lockerungen von Hüft-TEP >

## aerzteblatt.de

Bath ? Wenn Orthopäden wissen wollen, ob sich eine Totalendoprothese (TEP) der Hüfte gelockert hat, müssen sie sich in Zukunft möglicherweise nicht allein auf das Röntgenbild verlassen. Ein Mitarbeiter der Universität von Bath hat einen ?Vibrator? ...  [Weiterlesen...]

----------

